# Post Military/Pre LEO Employment



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I've been recently discharged from the USAF and I am looking for the best "resume builder" from a police department's point of view so I can work before I hopefully get an interview from this most recent CS exam. What have some of you other prior military done in your transition from military to LE? I want to stay in a related field, and the closest things I have found are armed positions with Internal Security Associates, any and all input is appreciated! Be safe!




Disclaimer: I am not a whacker!


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hank Moody said:


> Crossed my fingers and kept my fourth point of contact out of the glue. Good luck and most importantly, THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE.


Solid advice Hank, and you're welcome!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Move south....

Ummm. Never mind.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Become an EMT and work a truck until your name comes up. Looks good on the resume plus you never know what doors that training will open for you when you get on the pd (First Responder Instructor & TEMS operator on a SWAT team, things like that)


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Irishpride said:


> Become an EMT and work a truck until your name comes up. Looks good on the resume plus you never know what doors that training will open for you when you get on the pd (First Responder Instructor & TEMS operator on a SWAT team, things like that)


I just got my EMT license too, but our instructor turned me off to the EMT career field; $10 an hour, liability issues with everything and most companies don't have your back when they should. I may do it if I can't find anything else soon enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

USAF286 said:


> $10 an hour, liability issues with everything and most companies don't have your back when they should.


The same thing could be said for a lot of armed private security jobs.


----------



## Q2B (Jun 22, 2013)

USAF286 said:


> $10 an hour, liability issues with everything and most companies don't have your back when they should. I may do it if I can't find anything else soon enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not a bad gig; especially if you can get hired somewhere with 911 contracts. Its a good way to get friendly with the local cops. It'll also give ya a chance to get some street experience.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

USAF286 said:


> liability issues with everything and most companies don't have your back when they should.


Yup, exact same thing as being a cop...


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Yup, exact same thing as being a cop...


Haha I hope I can deal with it if I do make it in mass!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> I have found are armed positions with Internal Security Associates!


My brother worked for ISA when he got out of the Army, waiting for the list to come out to get on my job, which he did. He worked there for about 2 years and found it to be a good gig in between.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Bloodhound said:


> My brother worked for ISA when he got out of the Army, waiting for the list to come out to get on my job, which he did. He worked there for about 2 years and found it to be a good gig in between.


Do you know where he worked primarily?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

There is only one question;

Are you a combat veteran as defined by MA Civil Service?


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

USAF286 said:


> Do you know where he worked primarily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Downtown Boston, at various locations, he did a lot of VIP stuff. They like former military guys for their more high profile gigs, I can tell you that. I'll get some more info and PM you.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Bloodhound said:


> Downtown Boston, at various locations, he did a lot of VIP stuff. They like former military guys for their more high profile gigs, I can tell you that. I'll get some more info and PM you.


I appreciate that, thank you.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> There is only one question;
> 
> Are you a combat veteran as defined by MA Civil Service?


I am not, I didn't realize there was a difference between the two (civil service wise)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

USAF286 said:


> I am not, I didn't realize there was a difference between the two (civil service wise)


Believe it's deployment in a "combat theater " , but there's plenty of vets here that can answer more accurately.


----------



## Renegade 4 (Oct 16, 2012)

90 days in country or theater eligible for combat zone exclusion pay. Although i think you can skate by with 3 years active duty after 2001 and by proclamation you can say vet as long as you are honorably discharged. unless you got clipped in country then the 90 days doesn't matter. not dumping on anyone not having the opportunity but to spend 3.5 years in country over multiple deployments and to know a pill popping skell who is a friend of an army buddy of mine is rated the same on cs is a bummer considering he never left virginia. Also that run-on sentence is a bummer too but i dgas.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I have no clue where some of the above info comes from but for veterans status since 1990 it's been 90 days of active duty service. There is nothing about having to be in country, 90 days of active duty (not including training) equals veterans status.


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)

Give the Chicago PD a try for a day or two


----------



## Renegade 4 (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually think i was rambling about combat patch criteria unrelated to this not mass vet status. Disregard my babbling it is 90 wt or 180 pt.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I'm not worried about vet pref, I have 4 years AD, just pre LE employment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade 4 (Oct 16, 2012)

Go to dod or va police as a vet thats all they hire and it looks good on a resume being a po if the training and pay are lacking.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Move south.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> Move south.


He hasn't given up yet; it has only been a few months.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

frank said:


> He hasn't given up yet; it has only been a few months.


True.

The CS system hasn't crushed his soul yet.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Herrdoktor said:


> True.
> 
> The CS system hasn't crushed his soul yet.


I definitely let out a verbal "Ha!!" at that one...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Once menio reinstated the age 32 limit the dream was dead.

You look around at your present job and a little voice inside your head says, "You will remain here" 

BUT, until such time - fight the good fight !!!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Once menio reinstated the age 32 limit the dream was dead.
> 
> You look around at your present job and a little voice inside your head says, "You will remain here"
> 
> BUT, until such time - fight the good fight !!!


True That!


----------



## Guard Hard (Sep 26, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with the security field, but I'm thinking pursue something completely unrelated that you enjoy. You've already got veteran's status and military experience. As long as the position carries responsibility and involves interacting with the public, I think it will be viewed just as favorably as (if not moreso) than your everyday private security job. It doesn't hurt to have a backup skill-set or five. Options are a good thing. Just my two cents. Good luck and hang in there.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Look up the term: Transferable Skills
Define all of the skills you have from military.
Decide what skills are in line with daily duties of law enforcement.
Highlight/hone said skills as you apply for jobs.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Look up the term: Transferable Skills
> Define all of the skills you have from military.


HALO K-9 deployment....Check!


----------

